# Seasonal work and registration to the "Ufficio del Lavoro"



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello,

it's been many years since last time I worked in Italy.

Does anybody know if, in order to work as a seasonal worker (less than 6 months, not through an agency) a foreign citizen from the EU needs to be registered to the local Ufficio del Lavoro beforehand?

I am asking this because I am interested in working for a few months in South Tyrol. My German is half decent and my Italian is very good but all perspective employers have told me they cannot consider me unless I already live in South Tyrol and registered to the U. d. L. or living on the Austrian border.

If this is true I am not sure if this is a rule specific to South Tyrol or for the whole of Italy or maybe just an excuse for not employing foreigners.

Any input appreciated. Ciao e grazie.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry for bumping. Can anybody help? And by the way I've made a mistake during the registration. I like in the UK but I am Italian. Thanks (I can't edit my details yet)


----------

